# This is just disgusting....



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

That is disgusting. What is wrong with the world these days?


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Is that for real??? Wow. There are just so many things wrong with that....


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Hmmmmmmm.... April Fools??? Oh wait it's to late in the year for that... This is just plain sad, and that devise looks and sounds soooo gross. The last thing I want to do is watch my undigested food drain out of my belly button. I hope NO sane Doctor prescribes this.  People work hard to STOP being Bulimic.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I actually saw something of FB about that and thought it was fake. 

Why...


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Stomach tubes are for draining or giving liquids. The first burger & that tube clogged.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

This is being blown out of proportion because a blogger has likened it to bulimia, which is of course a taboo subject.

Is this any more extreme than surgically stapling, banding, bypasses, or any of the other lengths people go to to lose weight? The ick factor is a non issue, should ostomy and colostomy bags be criticized because who wants to watch stool come out through a tube? Patients have reported that seeing their chyme come out through the tubing actually reinforced healthy eating as they could see how unhealthy food separated and looked very different vs healthy ones which changed little.

It's a safe, reversible procedure that has shown good results in clinical trials. As a result of the limitations of the technology, patients would have to take smaller bits, chew more, and slow down their intake. This is combined with traditional counciling and support so they really wouldn't be eating a cheeseburger anyway.

Knee jerk reactions are bad.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you very much for your insight Apuesto. Hadn't even thought of ostomy or colostomy bags...  

This still just seems odd to me. I guess I hadn't thought either of leaving enough in the stomach to actually absorb nutrients, instead of fully emptying it.

Where did you find your info by chance? (I know a google search could pull something up...)

I still remain a bit wary about it.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

KLJcowgirl said:


> Thank you very much for your insight Apuesto. Hadn't even thought of ostomy or colostomy bags...
> 
> This still just seems odd to me. I guess I hadn't thought either of leaving enough in the stomach to actually absorb nutrients, instead of fully emptying it.
> 
> ...


I pulled it from several science new sites, a few abstracts of papers, and the AspireAssist website.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

ApuetsoT said:


> This is being blown out of proportion because a blogger has likened it to bulimia, which is of course a taboo subject.
> 
> Is this any more extreme than surgically stapling, banding, bypasses, or any of the other lengths people go to to lose weight? The ick factor is a non issue, should ostomy and colostomy bags be criticized because who wants to watch stool come out through a tube? Patients have reported that seeing their chyme come out through the tubing actually reinforced healthy eating as they could see how unhealthy food separated and looked very different vs healthy ones which changed little.
> 
> ...


No, it is really not MORE extreme. Having first hand experience with ostomy patients is exactly why it is so hard to believe that someone would voluntarily do this......


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

greentree said:


> No, it is really not MORE extreme. Having first hand experience with ostomy patients is exactly why it is so hard to believe that someone would voluntarily do this......


So? They're obviously not forcing people to have this done. Why should it matter what you, I, or anyone else thinks about the ick-factor. 

The procedure has passed it's clinical trials, given positive results, met standards, and earned its rubber stamp.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Definitely not for me.

My issue with this is that it supports the addiction to food that many severely obese people have, rather than encouraging a total change in lifestyle and eating habits. We're just at the precipice of being able to see morbid obesity for what it really is - an eating disorder coupled with addictive tendencies, and food used as, basically, a drug. Having issues with bingeing myself, I can see this only being helpful as an extreme last-ditch Hail Mary to save someone's life. I do hope that it's treated with as much care and premeditation as other weight loss surgeries. 

If someone wants to do it, of course there's no stopping them. If you're an adult with the desire and the means, it's your body, and your life.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

ApuetsoT said:


> So? They're obviously not forcing people to have this done. Why should it matter what you, I, or anyone else thinks about the ick-factor.
> 
> The procedure has passed it's clinical trials, given positive results, met standards, and earned its rubber stamp.


It is just another way to support the bariatric surgeon's new boat, or lake house, or whatever...at the expense of the person desperate to feel better. 

The eating is bust not the problem, but it is keeping many people employed....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I feel like this is a way to side step the binge-purge issue and/or allow someone to continue to grossly overeat and dispose of it. Unless it's coupled with a stringent, monitored medical diet, I see it as another gimmick that will help while it's used and then the pounds come back when it's discontinued, like so many other fad diet things. I can see a place for it in an extreme case, but where there is cash, scruples often go out the window.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

sometimes, very obese people can not see any real hope to lose weight. they try and try, but little change occurs and in the mean time, they are still grossly fat, feel ugly and worthless and do not even get to enjoy the pleasures they used to. they feel like they will be fat forever, and the pain of that makes them eat more. they have nothing to lose, so they might as well enjoy the food. 

allowing them to lose weight via this device, initially, will help them experience success, they will then realize that they DO have something to lose. (that weight loss can be 'lost' again by regaining the weight). they will have created an investment in a new size, and will not want to lose it. hopefully, this initial boost will encourage them to be more hopeful, and more willing to weigh the food against the loss of their slimmer selves and start caring about themselves.

there is a certain kind of deeply held societal distaste for a person who allows themselves to get morbidly obese. and, some people do not think it 'right' that that person get thinner without suffering the consequences of food deprivation. it is akin to folks feeling that a woman in labor should bear the pain, becuase that is her lot in life, and makes the birth somehow more 'real'.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

If you read up on the procedure you'd see the results include patients eating smaller portion sizes, not as a mandate, but as a result of the procedure itself. They have to chew smaller and longer. They slow down the meal, give themselves time to actually feel full, then they'll end the meal. If they do not chew enough, bolt and binge, the tubing will clog. It's only like .7" in diameter. Then what's the point of even having it. If someone is desperate enough to get this done, I imagine they are at least half serious about making it work.

Comparing it to bulimia is unfair and inflammatory. There is no binge and purge. Yes, food can be an addiction. That's why this is offered in combination with conventional counseling.

Why would this need more stringent regulation than other bariatric surgeries? Unlike gastric bypasses or stapling, this one is easily reversible. Take the tubing out, some stitches and a bit of recovery time and it's gone. Compare that to rearranging the digestive system, attaching and clipping sections that occurs during gastric bypasses or duodenal switches. I'd say those sound more last ditch than a improvised feeding tube.

It's all about money? Ya, absolutely no drive for innovation in order to add a solution to a growing problem. Who wants to come up with ideas for the sake of discovery and engineering. The surgeons who would be performing this(Actually, it's not even a procedure that surgeons perform. This is something that a Gastroenterologist can do) at large wouldn't be involved with this in it's infancy. Doctors would make more money off of us if they didn't treat us. Obesity is the biggest drain on our healthcare system. 

I supposed Big Pharma is keeping us all sick too.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

If I can't do it on my own though a healthy eating habit and a steady workout, I don't deserve to loose the weight. There's no easy way out in weight loss. It's just a get in there and get 'er done kind of thing. There's no cutting corners. And when I cheat, or don't stick to it, no one to blame but myself. This seems like yet another crutch to help bad habits. Scary. What a bad mental state someone has to be in to accept this as good for them. Much bigger pay out in learning good eating habits, self control, and will power. That drive that gets us up in the morning, gets us moving.. and in the end, feel better, healthier, more energy..


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

well, you don't have to use it, but please consider how desperate some people are who do use it, and perhaps soften your judgemental attitude on them. if they could have done it by doing all that you obviously can, they would have.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

I seen my sister go though a stomach staple. Along with other family members. She went though hell and back. I got to see it. Then I got to see her put all the weight right back on and be miserable all over again. No, I don't believe in short cuts.. I know its hard. I'm going though it myself. Judgemental? When talking about myself? If you say so. I'm going though it all. The cravings. The lack of energy when I don't stick to it. The whole nine. And no one to blame but myself when I don't follow though.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

ApuetsoT said:


> If you read up on the procedure you'd see the results include patients eating smaller portion sizes, not as a mandate, but as a result of the procedure itself. They have to chew smaller and longer. They slow down the meal, give themselves time to actually feel full, then they'll end the meal. If they do not chew enough, bolt and binge, the tubing will clog. It's only like .7" in diameter. Then what's the point of even having it. If someone is desperate enough to get this done, I imagine they are at least half serious about making it work.
> 
> Comparing it to bulimia is unfair and inflammatory. There is no binge and purge. Yes, food can be an addiction. That's why this is offered in combination with conventional counseling.
> 
> ...


Yes, they are. My DS was morbidly obese. I, thankfully, was only overweight. DH and I gave up wheat, and, since he eats dinner with us, he gave it up for one meal. He started feeling SO much better that he gave it up for the other two meals ON HIS OWN, and he is no longer morbidly obese. 

No port needed. Natural food control. Give up the addictive substance, and suddenly, the weight goes away.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

It's the hardest thing ever, giving up those bad habits.. And I have yet to find a short cut that works, after trying a few. I no longer can believe in them.. I hired a nutritionist to work with me, get me eating a lot better. I am on the right road there. And now that I can walk again, I am sure to use my treadmill each day. There's mornings I just growl at that thing, I really don't want to get up, get on that treadmill, its the last thing I want to do. And I have to darn near drag myself out there and walk a few miles. I grit my teeth though the pain on the mornings my knee is killing me and truck though it. After a mile or two the tension in my knee pops and I get a bit of relief.. Until then, it's agony.

I'm not fit. I'll never will some Olympic triathlon or something along those lines.. but I've more energy these days and feel better. It's a step up from where I was. And more proud of myself I'm doing it on my own. It's hard, but can be done. Just need one little step at a time. For me that was giving up soda. Little bit at a time, reduced how much soda pop I was drinking. I use to live off it. Not anymore. Once I kicked that habit, started to attack others.

Glad your husband is doing well. The health risks these days of over weight is frightening! I'm lined up for cancer, heart disease, diabetes and high blood pressure if I don't get mine in check..


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

ApuetsoT said:


> So? They're obviously not forcing people to have this done. Why should it matter what you, I, or anyone else thinks about the ick-factor.
> 
> The procedure has passed it's clinical trials, given positive results, met standards, and earned its rubber stamp.


In seeing what the FDA will approve and what they will not approve leads me to believe that they don't fully have peoples well being in mind. If aspirin were just discovered today, it would never be approved. Not enough money to be had in it. Fluoride was approved to be put in water and we were told it was good for us. Real story is more like "How do we find a way to dump this byproduct of the phosphate fertilizer industry?"

This devise just isn't something that I would want to do to myself. And yeah, it is gross. But, I am with you that if someone wants to do it, then so be it. All the power to them.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Kyleen Drake said:


> It's the hardest thing ever, giving up those bad habits.. And I have yet to find a short cut that works, after trying a few. I no longer can believe in them.. I hired a nutritionist to work with me, get me eating a lot better. I am on the right road there. And now that I can walk again, I am sure to use my treadmill each day. There's mornings I just growl at that thing, I really don't want to get up, get on that treadmill, its the last thing I want to do. And I have to darn near drag myself out there and walk a few miles. I grit my teeth though the pain on the mornings my knee is killing me and truck though it. After a mile or two the tension in my knee pops and I get a bit of relief.. Until then, it's agony.
> 
> I'm not fit. I'll never will some Olympic triathlon or something along those lines.. but I've more energy these days and feel better. It's a step up from where I was. And more proud of myself I'm doing it on my own. It's hard, but can be done. Just need one little step at a time. For me that was giving up soda. Little bit at a time, reduced how much soda pop I was drinking. I use to live off it. Not anymore. Once I kicked that habit, started to attack others.
> 
> Glad your husband is doing well. *The health risks these days of over weight is frightening! I'm lined up for cancer, heart disease, diabetes and high blood pressure if I don't get mine in check..*


*
*

it is for this very reason that this sort of device has a place; for the person who has no other hope, or they will die.

good for you going out walking on your bad knee. I'm in a similar situation; walking or standing hurts a lot. I feel proud of myself for walking a mile. but, my knee 'talks' to me afterward. sucks.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Congratulations? 

I haven't made any statements endorsing or condoning this treatment. I've never claimed to think it's a good treatment plan, nor have I said you can't lose weight without it.

I came into this thread and saw a bunch of people making an emotional reaction to a topic they didn't know enough about, informed by a inflammatory blog post that made outrageous claims. All I was doing was providing some facts about the procedure. Sorry that I'm not going to jump on your conspiracy bandwagon.

And I'm not even going to touch the fluoride, I don't have time for that tonight.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

I've seen first hand many devises for obesity being used. They don't work. If I seen them work and be effective in the long run I might be tempted to try one. But they don't, and I'm not. If I were to use one of these devises, and not learn to eat healthy, not learn good portion control, not learn how to keep fit, it's not going to do anything for me. Because my body would still be starving. It's not getting the nutrients it needs because I'm not feeding it properly. It would still be junk in, if I never learned any better.. and I'd still be getting junk out.. 

Husband laughs at me each morning. I hate vegetables. I'm a picky eater. So he gets to see me make all kinds of faces in the morning when I add a new vegetable to the mix. I don't like it, but I rough though it. It tastes gross to me at first. After a month, I start to like them. I like how I start to feel too. It sucks going through it but worth it.. Having my own garden helps. Home-grown tastes better.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Please point out where I, or anyone, has made the claim that these things will help someone lose weight through surgical intervention alone. Of course there needs to be lifestyle changes. I'm not here to debate about weight loss techniques. Just to provide some impartial facts.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Kyleen Drake said:


> I've seen first hand many devises for obesity being used. They don't work.


Never forget different things work for different people, so you are totally free to decide what works for you and what you 'deserve'

The fundamental causes of obesity are poorly understood, and if there was a remedy then people would be all over it, or would they? There is so much money tied up in the diet industry, that a 'cure' for obesity would be an interesting dilemma.

If anyone chooses drastic measures to get a start on their weight loss then good for them...

NOW I confess that I am a failed dieter, I lost 140 pounds in 18 months and felt AWESOME, top of the world..using a meal replacement program, and yes I put back on 100 pounds in the following year, because I never learned to eat properly. So I do get the failure rate, the fact is that only 5% of people who achieve massive weight loss manage to maintain that loss, why? well if they could answer that then maybe we could solve that one as well....

Thing is I did it, without it I would never have taken the journey, and hey I have fought bloody hard for the last 3 years to stay at the same weight....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not being judgmental about the device, nor am I being emotional about it. And far from judgmental about bariatric surgery! One of the many offices I float to is a bariatric surgeon's and I meet the patients who are coming in to try and regain control or for some maybe gain control of their lives for the first time. 

They have tried diet, exercise and many have done the bulimia and/or anorexia thing, and some use food as comfort and have other pathologies. I actually have nothing but empathy for them. And some of them have been extremely motivational for me. I now meet with a nutritionist once a month and journal every bite I put in my mouth. I haven't had potatoes, rice, wheat or any other grain in over a year. And it's working and it's all because I see those folks DOING it. 

Greentree, you have a very valid point about addiction and obesity. Most of us who are overweight are really good rationalizers and have totally unrealistic thoughts about what a normal sized portion is. Before these bariatric folks have surgery, they go through some of the most rigorous testing I've ever seen. Cardio, Endo, Psych, Labs, GI, Sleep Studies, you name it, they get checked for it and have to get their various co-morbidities under control and show a consistent weight loss before they will even be considered for surgery. And as Kyleen so aptly put it, they go through H E L L. Anyone who says Weight Loss Surgery is the easy route hasn't got a nary clue. It's hard on them physically and emotionally, they have to learn how to eat to live instead of eat to die. They have a lot of pain and suffering and while they may lose 100-150 lbs in a year or less, it's very very hard on them to do it and to learn to handle all the emotions that go with it. 

I've gotten educated on the various procedures and I've also learned that once you hit a certain point (for some it's as "little" as 300 lbs, others it's more like 500), you just really can't do it on your own anymore. Your metabolism and other systems are so messed up, they don't know what to do or how to do it. These various surgeries can be life savers. 

So no, I don't think this machine's use should be any more regulated than any other bariatric procedure, I just hope it's AS stringent as what I'm used to seeing at the surgeon's office I work at from time to time. And since I do work in the field, I reserve the right to be a little skeptical about this new device. I was around when Lap Band was the Procedure du Jour and now? It's out of favour for all of its complications and fewer and fewer of those procedures are being done, and a lot of them are having to be revised into a full RNY (Roux En Y, gastric bypass) or VSG (vertical sleeve gastrectomy) or DS (duodenal switch) procedures, which have proven to have more longevity and success.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

And it was precisely what I was doing, pointing out that surgical intervention won't be of any use. It's my opinion. _*I don't believe in them.*_ Not forcing anyone to take on my opinion, only expressing my free will to express mine. And share my experiences with it.

By all means, I hope anyone who is considering any kind of surgery for wight loss, to research it, deeply. Don't talk to people who just had the surgery done. Talk to someone who had it done ten years ago.. Talk to the individuals that changed eating habits and the ones who didn't. See what effect it had on them. I wouldn't want anyone to just take my word on it. I'm no medical professional. Just a person who's been around it all her life. Still won't get me to change my mind. After what I have seen, I'm convinced that I need to change me first. And no medical tricks will help. If I don't have any self control before, sure as heck am not going to after. And if I have the self will to change before hand, then sugary is not even necessary.. I'm weird perhaps, but this is my way of thinking about all these weight loss surgeries, tricks and tips. 

I hope everyone finds something that works for them. Be happy! Be healthy! And no, no judgements on anyone if they can find an easier way to go about it. For me though, these are my experiences with it. For me, no short cuts..


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a friend who did the bariatic surgery. she has had some troubles, but it radically changed her life. she lost 75 lbs and became a very active person. her new eating requirements meant that her overweight husband and daughter also slimmed down radically. I don't know why she chose the surgery. it's risky and she did not seem morbidly obese, but I am not in her skin.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I have a friend who did the bariatic surgery. she has had some troubles, but it radically changed her life. she lost 75 lbs and became a very active person. her new eating requirements meant that her overweight husband and daughter also slimmed down radically. I don't know why she chose the surgery. it's risky and she did not seem morbidly obese, but I am not in her skin.


From University of Rochester Medical Center: 

What is Morbid Obesity?

Morbid Obesity is a Serious Health Condition
Morbid obesity is a serious health condition that can interfere with basic physical functions such as breathing or walking. Those who are morbidly obese are at greater risk for illnesses including diabetes, high blood pressure, sleep apnea, gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD), gallstones, osteoarthritis, heart disease, and cancer.

Morbid obesity is diagnosed by determining Body Mass Index (BMI). BMI is defined by the ratio of an individual’s height to his or her weight. Normal BMI ranges from 20-25. An individual is considered morbidly obese if he or she is 100 pounds over his/her ideal body weight, has a BMI of 40 or more, or 35 or more and experiencing obesity-related health conditions, such as high blood pressure or diabetes.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

I'm 5'5" and 180. According to my doctors I'm morbidly obese. Doctor wants me to take down 40 pounds, but I don't see that happening. I haven't been 140 since Jr. High. I'm going to be happy in a size 12 or less, more trimmed up than I currently am now, and under 150 to 160. I'm in a size 16-18 at the moment. With my body shape it looks pretty off. I'm very small on the top, nearly nothing, and big around the bottom. 

I look at women who gain wait on the top evenly when they gain weight in other areas and sometimes feel envy. "Share why don't you!" Comes to mind in humorous tones. But then I went on my first horseback riding lesson and was like, "Small is okay, I can live with small." lol Thank heaven for sports bras!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

> I'm 5'5" and 180. According to my doctors I'm morbidly obese.


I would get new doctors! 

According to the BMI scale you are overweight, not even obese, let alone morbidly obese. That is very very scary if they are calling you morbidly obese, that doesn't help anyone


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

IMO, BMI is a crock. We replaced the Metropolitan Life Insurance weight table with BMI, which is exactly the same thing! It still does not take into account muscle mass, bone density, etc. 

Try the BMI calculator plus waist size. 

I had a doctor suggest bariatric surgery to lose 43 lbs. Ca- Ray- Zee!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

greentree said:


> IMO, BMI is a crock.


I agree, it makes a lot of athletes overweight or obese because it takes no indication of muscle mass.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

I think the BMI is a bit messed up too for some people. I don't think it's a one size fits all. As usual someone said it better than I could. lol


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

There are people who have benefitted from bariatric surgeries, but this opened port into the stomach seems ridiculous. The person is supposed to hook up a device and drain their gut? Not only is this humiliating to the person, it has got to be dangerous. 

For one thing, you have some of the same dangers that you have with bulimia; the acidic content of the stomach is being drained. This is going to cause blood pH problems.

Stomach stapling, bypasses, or reduction of stomach size can be life saving. This surgery is bound to cause complications.


----------

